# Are Tele patterns now public domain?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello builders,

My dad recently completed a nice wood working shop to keep himself busy. He's very skilled with wood and has built cedar strip rowboats and may other projects.

As he is a guitar lover, I suggested he tackle a telecaster build. How easy is it to get a hold of templates to build a basic Tele?

Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't know if they're officially public domain but this was easy to find on the interwebs...

http://terrydownsmusic.com/Archive/tele_body_drawing_revD.pdf

...Not a template but a schematic. The TDPRI forum would be a good place to look for templates I would guess.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Do you want a CAD Template. Check this out.

Guide to Guitarbuilding | Downloads


Ron Kirn also sells his Templates for $40.00.

Ron Kirn Templates &mdash; Tele Template


Check out this blog as well.

Building a Tele


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. I think $40 is reasonable for a template. CAD won't do me any good as I lack both the software and the know how to work with 3D files.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't believe there is nobody in Brantford who would let you trace their Tele onto a piece of paper.


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

^^^ Ditto!

That being said, Milkman, i'd encourage the purchase of a complete tele. This would serve several purposes;

1) you have a REAL piece to work with. Templates on paper are fine, but being able to create a template with the appropriate router and bit from an original piece is far superior. Imho, this point can't be argued. I will say, however, that you'll want to pay attention to any major paint imperfections on the original body. The less work you need to do to the template afterwards, the better. 

2) a guitar is nothing without hardware, right? Swap the bits over and sell the rest. You won't make your money back, but i'd like to imagine you won't get completely hosed, either. 


*rant* Now if some of these morons on Kijiji and/or CraigsList would get back to me about their teles they're selling i'd LOVE to donate one to your dad for him to use as reference for a week or two. Right now I only have one and i'm hard pressed to part with it. It's the only thing in one piece right now. lol */rant* (sorry, I hope that doesn't derail your thread)

IF anything changes with my tele situation soon i'll keep you posted.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Design patents expire...check out this guide...

http://nolonow.nolo.com/noe/popup/provisional_patent_application_guide.pdf


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

There isn’t now nor was there ever was any protection of the body shape owned by Fender, and with the ruling 2 years ago (in which they tried to acquire said protection) going against them, you have no worries in that department.

A Tele body is almost useless to you unless you’re able to measure extremely accurately, the body outline is the least of your worries, it’s the rest of it, neck pocket, string through/bridge holes, control cavity mortise, pick up mortises.

Aside from that I’m sure you’d like to be able to use off-the-shelf parts like a Fender pickguard, bridge, control plate etc. The chances of being able to do this (use stock parts), if you’re taking a template off an actual guitar, are directly proportional to your skill level at doing so. 

So – two choices for success;

(a) Free method - download the Terry Downs pdf file linked by Intrepid above (proven a million times over to be a perfect fit with stock Fender parts), print it full size and glue it to some mdf - cut, sand enjoy

Or 

(b) Spending method - purchase a set of templates from the guy who complains to ebay if anyone else sells templates (Ron Kirn).

Either way it’ll be worth your time and will continue to pay dividends…


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Jimmy_D said:


> (a) Free method - download the Terry Downs pdf file linked by Intrepid above (proven a million times over to be a perfect fit with stock Fender parts), print it full size and glue it to some mdf - cut, sand enjoy
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


Ah, it was Hamstrung who posted the Pdf. Credit must be given where due.
I posted the CAD and the notorious complainer Kirn's template.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> Ah, it was Hamstrung who posted the Pdf. Credit must be given where due.
> I posted the CAD and the notorious complainer Kirn's template.


Well cheers to Hamstrung then, a little reading about the Downs drawing should answer all questions, it really is a good option for so many reasons (back to the part about reading).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I can't believe there is nobody in Brantford who would let you trace their Tele onto a piece of paper.


I have a Tele and lots of friends with them as well.

Taking measurements or a tracing is not as effective as having the dimensional details from the original drawing. It's a bit 
like taking a photocopy of a photocopy as opposed to a photocopy of the original.

I could easily trace my Tele, but I'm willing to pay for a nice template that could be used multiple times if needed.

I'd like to sort of maximize the possibility of ending up with a nice result. Exact dimensions and tolerances will go a long way toward that end.

I'd buy a neck and everything else.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

PickALick said:


> ^^^ Ditto!
> 
> That being said, Milkman, i'd encourage the purchase of a complete tele. This would serve several purposes;
> 
> ...


The point of this idea is not return on investment. It's a project for a father and son to do. If I end up with a nice guitar, fine, but it would take some mighty deep pockets
on the part of a buyer to pry it out of my clutches (even if it's a turd).


----------

